# Medicare Attestation Form



## hhightower28@gmail.com (Feb 10, 2015)

I need advice, after signing my name with my credentials on sign a Medicare attestation form. Would it be necessary to add your AAPC number or not?


----------



## cherene (Oct 3, 2015)

*Default Medicare Attestation Form*

Hi, sorry this post was quite awhile ago....

From my experience requesting Medicare Attestation Forms, these are for progress notes missing the Providers signature/credentials.  I have never come across an instance where anyone other than the Provider must sign them.

Cherene


----------

